# Usertest: Rasurbo Real&Power 550W im Vergleich zum Cougar A 450W



## Frosdedje (13. Januar 2011)

*Vorwort:*
In diesem kleinen Usertest werde ich zwei Netzteile in Vergleich stellen
und die Gemeinsamkeiten und Unterschiede, die beide haben, auflisten.
Hier werde ich das neue Rasurbo Real&Power 550W, welches die neue Serie von Rasurbo darstellt und sich von 350-650W erstreckt, unter die Lupe nehmen und
während die kleinen Modelle mit 350W und 450W ohne Kabelmangament
auskommen, sind die leistungsstärksten Modelle mit 550W und 650W
mit sowas ausgestattet.
Beim zweiten Netzteil handelt es sich um das schom länger bekannte 
Cougar A mit 450W, das gleichzeitig auch das stärkste Modell von Cougar's
Einsteigerserie A bildet.

Außerdem möchte ich noch einerseits bei Erzbaron, der diesen Test 
möglich gemacht hat und bei Compucase (Christian), die beide Modelle
zu mir geliefert hat. 

*
Verpackung und Lieferumfang:*
_Rasurbo:_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Preis (Stand 19. Januar 2011 bei geizhals.at): ab ca. 65€/
Derztiger Preis: ca. 61€

Das Real&Power 550W kommt in eine ganz normale Verpackung aus Pappe
und wirbt u.a mit einer normalen 80 Plus-Zertifizierng, 135mm-Lüfter mit einer 
Lautstärke von max. 16dB(A), aktive PFC, maximal 86% Effizienz und zahlreichen
Schutzschaltungen (OCP, OVP,OPP, UVP, SCP und NLO).
An den Seiten der Packung lassen sich die Leistungsdaten und Anzahl der 
Anschlüsse des RAPM 550 auslesen.
Außerdem vergibt Rasurbo für dieses Modell zwei Jahre Garantie.

Im Lieferumfang des Rasurbo-Netzteil befinden sich folgende Sachen:
- Kaltgerätestecker
- vier Schrauben zu Befestigung des Netzteils
- fünf Kabelbinder
- modulare Kabelstränge
- das Netzteil persönlich 
- Bedienungsanleitung (nicht auf dem Foto abgebildet)

_Cougar:_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Preis (Stand: 19. Januar 2011 bei geizhals.at): ab ca. 55€ 

Das Cougar A 450W sieht mit seinem schwarzen Aufdruck viel schlichter aus,
allerdings fallen auf der Vorderseite der Packung das 80 Plus Bronze-Logo,
"Nvidia SLI"-, "ATi CrossFire X certfied"-, "AMD Ready"- und
das "Drei Jahre Garantie"-Logo auf.
Auf der Rückseite der Packung werden die Leistungsdaten und Anzahl der
Anschlüsse der einzelnen Cougar A-Serie gelistet und alle Features wie z.B die 
verbauten japanischen Kondensatoren, eine Effizienz von bis zu 89%, zwei +12V-Leitungen, etc. in vier verschiedene Sprachen gelistet.

Das Lieferumfang beim Cougar A 450W enthält:
- Netzteil 
- Handbuch (nicht auf dem Foto abgebildet)
- Draht zum Zusammenbinden der Kabel
- Kaltgerätestecker
- vier Schrauben zum Befestigen


*Kabellänge und Anzahl der Anschlüsse:*
_Rasurbo:_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses hat neben den üblichen ATX 20+4pin- und EPS 8pin-Stecker (4+4pin) 
zwei PCIe 6+2pin-, fünf SATA- und drei 4pin HDD- sowie einen 4pin Floppy-Anschluss.
Während die ATX 20+4pin- und EPX 8pin-Stecker fest am Netzteil angebracht sind,
sind die Kabelstränge mit den SATA, HDD und Floppy-Anschlüssen und die 
PCIe-Kabelstränge modular und können bei Bedarf abgenommen werden.
Jedoch hat das Netzteil nur fünf Kabelstränge mit der nötigen Anzahl
an Stecker mitgeliefert, obwohl sechs Anschlüsse beim KM beim 550W-Modell
vorhanden sind. (Foto, wie das Ganze aussieht)

Länge:
- ATX 20+4pin: ca. 50cm
- EPS 8pin (4+4pin): ca. 60cm
- PCIe 6+2pin-Kabelstränge: ca. 53cm
- Kabelstrang (2x SATA): ca. 67cm
- Kabelstrang (3x SATA): ca. 83cm
- Kabelstrang (3x HDD und 1x Floppy): ca. 85cm
_
Cougar_:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das A 450W hat wie das Rasurbo Real&Power 550W einen 
ATX 20+4pin- und einen EPS 8pin (4+4pin) Stecker und insgesamt zwei PCIe-Stecker, davon ist eines der Stecker ein 6pin- und das andere 
ein 6+2pin-Anschluss.
Desweiteren besitzt das Netzteil drei HDD-, sechs SATA und ein Floppy-Stecker.

Länge:
- ATX 20+4pin: ca. 50cm
- EPS 8pin (4+4pin): ca. 55cm
- PCIe 6+2pin-Kabel: ca. 51cm
- PCIe 6pin-Kabel: ca. 51cm
- Kabelstrang (4x SATA und 1x HDD): ca. 115cm
- Kabelstrang (2x SATA, 2x HDD und 1x Floppy): ca. 110cm

​


----------



## Frosdedje (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kurzvorstellung: Rasurbo Real&Power 550W im Vergleich zum Cougar A 450W*

*Leistungsdaten:
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Specs. der +3,3V- und +5V-Leitung sind bei beiden Modellen identisch
und erreichen bei einer Stromstärke von 24A und 15A jeweils eine
Gesamtleistung von 120W.
Das Cougar A 450W hat zwei +12V-Leitungen (jeweils 22 bzw. 20A stark)
und die combined Leistung von 420W ist für ein 450W-Netzteil sehr hoch.
Auch das Rasurbo Real&Power setzt auf zwei +12V-Schienen, die bei 550W
jeweils 28- und 20A stark sind.
Die 480W Gesamtleistung der +12V-Leitung sind im Verhältnis zur
Nennlast von 550W wie beim Cougar A 450W sehr hoch.

Interessant sind allerdings auch die mitabgedruckten Leistungsdaten vom 
RAPM 650W, die eine gleiche Gesamtleistung auf der +3,3V- und +5V-Leitung
wie der kleinere Bruder mit 550W haben  und deren Gesamtleistung der +12V-
Schiene mit nur 528W bei 650W Nennleistung eher mager ist. 
*

Alltagstest:*
Beide Netzteile werden wird mit folgende Zusammenstellung getestet:
- Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 G0 (4x2,4GHz)
- MSI P6NGM
- 3GB DDR2 667Mhz
- ATi HD 5770 1GB von Sapphire
- Western Digital Caviar Green 500GB
- 1x DVD-RW-Brenner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_ Stromverbrauch der Zusammenstellung aus der Steckdose 
(jeweils Mittelwerte aus fünf verschiedenen Messpunkte):_
Stand-By:
Cougar A 450W: 2W     - Rasurbo Real&Power 550W: 3W

Bootvorgang:    
Cougar A 450W: 136W  -   Rasurbo Real&Power 550W: 140W 

Windows:       
Cougar A 450W: 76W      - Rasurbo Real&Power 550W: 81W
_
Spiele (jeweils 1024x768, maximale Details, 8xSSAA, 16xAF)_
- Mass Effect:  
Cougar A 450W: 162W   -   Rasurbo Real&Power 550W: 164W

- James Cameron's AVATAR: Das Spiel:
Cougar A 450W: 180W   -  Rasurbo Real&Power 550W: 184W

Herunterfahren:
Cougar A 450W: 53W     - Rasurbo Real&Power 550W: 61W
*

Lautstärke (subjektiv betrachtet)*:
Sowohl das Cougar A 450W als auch das Rasurbo Real&Power 550W
verhalten sich sowohl unter Idle als auch bei Last sehr leise.
Aus der Nähe kann man bei Rasurbo Real&Power 550W ein leichtes
Surren der Elektronik wahrnehmen, das aber bei einen Abstand von 30cm
nicht zu hören ist, während beim Cougar A 450W bei genauen Hinhören
ein angehmes Luftrauschen wahrmehnbar ist.

*Elektronik:*
*Bilder dazu kommen noch und Beschreibung wird ausgebaut*
Die Elektronik vom Rasurbo Real&Power 550W ist von Grundprinzip
identisch mit dem Cougar A 450W und basiert auch auf diese Serie
d.h der Aufbau der Eingangsfilterung und die dünnen Kühlkörper
sind bei beiden Modellen identisch.
Aber demnoch unterschieden sich beide Modelle voneinander;
Unter anderen hat das Rasurbo-NT einen anderen Primärkondensator vebaut
und besitzt eine KM-Platine.

*Ergebnis:
*Das Rasurbo Real&Power 550W ist für seinen gebotenen Preis ein 
ordentliches Stück Hardware, das von sich einen guten Eindruck vermittelt.
Äußerlich wirkt das Netzteil sehr solide verarbeitet und die milliärgrüne
Färbung sieht subjektiv gesehen nicht schlecht aus, aber letztenendlich ist die 
verwendete Farbe Geschmackssache.

Die Leistungsdaten und Lastverteilung des Rasurbo-NT sind, was die 
Gesamtleistung der +12V-Leitung im Verhältnis zur Nennleistung betrifft,
sehr gut und die Anzahl und Länge aller Kabel sind angemessen.
Beim Punkt Lautstärke kann das Real&Power 550W auch überzeugen und
ist, wie das Cougar A 450W, sowohl unter Ilde als auch bei Last sehr leise
und beim Stromverbrauch zwischen den beiden Netzteilen unterscheiden
sich beide nicht sehr großartig, was wahrscheinlich drauf schließen ist,
das beide NTs fast eine ähnliche Effizienz haben.

Aber ansonsten kriegt man mit dem Rasurbo Real&Power 550W 
für knapp 65€ ein sehr solides und ordentliches 550W-Netzteil mit KM.


----------



## Compucase (25. Januar 2011)

Danke, schaut doch sehr ordentlich aus!
Ich mag auch dein Gehäuse, schickes Teil


----------



## poiu (25. Januar 2011)

schöner Vergleich Frosdedje 

Verbesserungsvorschläge hab ich dir per PN geschickt 

grüße


----------



## thom_cat (25. Januar 2011)

schöner vergleich, schonmal ein danke dafür.


----------



## JimJuggy (25. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
habe im luxx ein System zusammengestellt und das aktuelle Rasurbo Case genommen.  Muss sagen, dass ich damit sehr zufrieden bin. Wie es mit NTs aussieht k.A., aber offensichtlich scheinen die auch ganz gut zu sein von P/L her. Habe bisher immer gedacht, das wäre nur eine Billigmarke.

Jedenfalls ein guter Test, hoffe es gibt bald mehr davon.


----------



## Philipus II (25. Januar 2011)

Zunächst zum Test:
Auf deine Bilder der Innereien warte ich gespannt.
Die Auslastung der Netzteile könnte deutlich höher sein. Dass ein Netzteil bei etwa 1/3 Last ordentlich arbeitet, ist jetzt nicht sooo überraschend. Mehr Last wäre durchaus noch aussagekräftiger.
OCCT Power Supply Test ist die härteste Variante, mit einem einzigen Tool komfortabel die Hardware hoch auszulasten und den Verbrauch zu maximieren. Probier das doch mal aus, dann hast du noch einen Messwert bei 50% Last.
Deine Messung bei geringer Last ist vorbildlich und sehr aussagekräftig. Dafür gibts ein besonderes Lob, da bei Userreviews oft der Bereich um die 50 Watt ganz vernachlässigt wird.

Zum Netzteil: Messungen von Simon "Stahleman" Zentgraf an der pc-max Chroma gibts in der PCGH. Die Effizienz ist sogar überraschend gut für 80plus standard.
Bis 50% Last sind alle Messwerte einwandfrei.  Ab 50% Last überschreitet die Restwelligkeit auf 3,3V die Spezifikation, ab 80% Last läuft auch 5V aus dem Ruder.
12V bleibt aber immer im Rahmen.
Ich sags mal so: Einen 3,3/5V lastigen Rechner sollte man nicht daran betreiben. Ein normaler Rechner sollte aber keine bedenklichen Spannungen abbekommen.


----------



## Frosdedje (25. Januar 2011)

Danke für das Feedback, das ich bekommen habe. 
Ich werde noch mein Review ausbauen und in nächster Zeit
Bilder zu der Inneren der Netzteile nachliefern und die Idee mit dem
OCCT Power Supply Test klingt nicht schlecht.


----------

